# How to Record a Netflix Show onto DVD Disc Using My Computer?



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

Can I record a show onto a DVD disc that's being shown by Netflix on my computer? I don't have a DVD recorder, which is why I ask.

Can anyone give me steps to record or help me find the link giving the steps please? Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Recording and downloading the Netflix content is illegal as you do not own the rights to do so.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

OK, thanks...didn't know. I sure don't want any part of that then.


----------

